# PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE Warning



## Jade Tigress (Mar 23, 2005)

I received this information via e-mail from a family member:

All drugs containing PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE are being recalled. You may want to try calling the 800 number listed on most drug boxes and inquire about a REFUND.

STOP TAKING anything containing this ingredient. It has been linked to increased hemorrhagic stroke (bleeding in brain) among women ages 18-49 in the three days after starting use of medication. Problems were not found in men, but the FDA recommended that everyone (even children) seek alternative medicine.

The following medications contain Phenylpropanolamine:

Acutrim Diet Gum Appetite Suppressant
Acutrim Plus Dietary Supplements
Acutrim Maximum Strength Appetite Control
Alka-Seltzer Plus Children's Cold Medicine Effervescent Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold medicine (cherry or orange) Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold Medicine Original Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Cough Medicine Effervescent Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Flu Medicine Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Sinus Effervescent Alka Seltzer Plus Night-Time Cold Medicine BC Allergy Sinus Cold Powder BC Sinus Cold Powder Comtrex Flu Therapy & Fever Relief Day & Night Contac 12-Hour Cold Capsules Contac 12 Hour Caplets Coricidin D Cold, Flu & Sinus Dexatrim Caffeine Free Dexatrim Extended Duration Dexatrim Gelcaps Dexatrim Vitamin C/Caffeine Free Dimetapp Cold & Allergy Chewable Tablets Dimetapp Cold & Cough Liqui-Gels Dimetapp DM Cold & Cough Elixir Dimetapp Elixir Dimetapp 4 Hour Liquid Gels Dimetapp 4 Hour Tablets Dimetapp 12 Hour Extentabs Tablets Naldecon DX Pediatric Drops Permathene Mega-16 Robitussin CF Tavist-D 12 Hour Relief of Sinus & Nasal Congestion Triaminic DM Cough Rel! ief Triaminic Expectorant Chest & Head, Triaminic Syrup Cold & Allergy Triaminic Triaminicol Cold & Cough ....

I just found out and called the 800# on the container for Triaminic and they informed me that they are voluntarily recalling the following medicines because of a certain ingredient that is causing strokes and seizures in children:

Orange 3D Cold & Allergy Cherry (Pink)
3D Cold & Cough Berry
3D Cough Relief Yellow 3D Expectorant

They are asking you to call them at 800-548-3708 with the lot number on the box so they can send you postage for you to send it back to them, and they will also issue you a refund. If you know of anyone else with small children. To confirm these findings please take time to check the following:

http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/ppa/


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2005)

Scary, scary scary stuff... how long has some of this stuff been out on the market and they're just NOW finding out how dangerous some of the ingredigents are? 
No wonder more and more people are turning to Natural Medications and Herbal Cures.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks SLTL for posting.  Since I'm over 49, I'm safe?  No, I don't take any of those.  Robitussin CF, a long time ago and we've given the kids when they were little, alot of Dimetapp recommended by the pediatrician.  Scary. TW


----------



## Tgace (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats been around for years now, and was originally true. Most if not all of those products have been re-formulated.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/blppa.htm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 23, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Thats been around for years now, and was originally true. Most if not all of those products have been re-formulated.
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/blppa.htm


:idunno: 

This is the first I've heard of it. The link does state: 

"companies continue to reformulate their products, FDA is not maintaining a comprehensive, updated list of products that still contain PPA. FDA is aware of emails circulating widely that list many products allegedly containing PPA. These emails, however, generally contain dated and inaccurate information and should be ignored.

The FDA recommends that consumers read the labels of OTC drug products to determine if the product contains PPA." 

So, it appears that though many of the products have been reformulated there are still some products that contain PPA. It can't hurt to check labels. Sorry, if this is old news...it was new to me.

Just thought I'd pass it along for what it's worth...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 23, 2005)

No problem, I just remembered getting that same email 2 or so years ago....


----------



## Karate Dad (Mar 24, 2005)

For what it's worth, most of that FDA data is from late 2000...I think that in the last 4 years or so these products have been reformulated...

John


----------



## dubljay (Mar 24, 2005)

I should point out that the FDA is not quite the protecting government agency that it seems to be. Last year I took a humanities class where the topic of GM (genetically modified) crops came up. The professor for the class dug up some stats that stated that most of the FDA personnel that are supposed to be inspecting and keeping an eye on companies are dully employed in the private sector. The FDA pulls people from the private sector because the government really cant match the salaries of the top companies. Being that I dont recall the exact figures, or remember the source it is sketchy information, but I am leery of what the FDA approves. 

   I will do some research to see if I can verify some of this.

_EDIT:_ Thanks for the heads up about this.

  -Josh


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2005)

Karate Dad said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, most of that FDA data is from late 2000...I think that in the last 4 years or so these products have been reformulated...
> 
> John


Actually the updates were from 2003, but no matter, as long as the dangerous products have been reformulated. 

It still does't hurt to check labels, as Josh said, "the FDA is not quite the protecting government agency that it seems to be"

And from the FDA's own website regarding this,
"FDA is *not* maintaining a comprehensive, updated list of products that still contain PPA." 

Again, since it was new info to me I thought I would post it for my fellow MA'er's to be aware of. I'm glad to find out it's not as big a concern as it apparently once was, but the ingredient is still being used and the FDA is not keeping track of it. 

Keep safe and healthy everyone. 
:asian:


----------



## triwahine (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for reminding all of us about the importance or reading labels, reviewing literature packets, etc. when it comes to any and all medications.


----------

